# WARNING - Acle, Norfolk - Thieves doing the "rounds"



## GinnieRedwings (14 February 2011)

A horse was stolen in Acle in the last week and there had been some "reccy" done at a yard in North Walsham, where a horse was found with a plaited tail, presumably having been "marked" for removing later.

One of my co-liveries tried to talk to a man in an N reg light blue horsebox showing a lot of interest in my horses this morning, but he drove off in a hurry when she approached.

The police has been notified, but keep your eyes open if you are in the area.


----------



## lhotse (14 February 2011)

Do you have a reference to the stolen horse? 
Why would a thief alert an owner to the forthcoming theft by plaiting it's tail. They would take the horse there and then, why chance being caught twice??


----------



## Cuffey (15 February 2011)

Ginnieredwings
There are no new stolen horses listed either on the Stolen Horse Register or Nedonline

Please feedback to your informant that the info needs to be out there with a Crime Number


----------



## GinnieRedwings (15 February 2011)

Will do.

I am aware that this is effectively second hand info, reported to me by the other livery who spoke to the police and this is apparently what she was told by the officer she spoke to, but I will check my source!

With regards to plaiting tails/manes so that specific horses are easily identifiable in the dark, a policeman friend of mine had told me of this practise before...


----------



## OWLIE185 (15 February 2011)

There is absolutely ZERO evidence to indicate that horses with platted tails have ever been stolen.  This rumour has been doing the rounds fior at least the last 5 years.

If you post details of a stolen horse do it with the police incident number and also ensure that it has been reported to Horsewatch.

HOWEVER!....... if you want every chance of recovering your stolen horse, horsebox/trailer, tack etc then make sure that your horse is freezemarked on it's shoulder, your horsebox/trailer has your post code written on its roof in very large lettering and your tack is tack marked.

If tack is stolen from a given location then the thieves will sometimes return at a later date to steal the replacement tack.


----------



## maisie2011 (16 February 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			A horse was stolen in Acle in the last week and there had been some "reccy" done at a yard in North Walsham, where a horse was found with a plaited tail, presumably having been "marked" for removing later.
		
Click to expand...

I have just spoken to the Acle Safer Neighbourhood Team at Norfolk Police 
they have confirmed whilst they did recieve a report of tail plaiting *NO* horse has been stolen in the area.  

I would urge people using this forum to make sure they have the crime number *before* they post about stolen horses and start unnecessary rumours and worry in the horsey community.


----------

